# KMX X class



## Bigsharn (17 Oct 2010)

I've got a chance of one second hand and just wondered how feasible they are to convert to a touring trike? By this I mean fitting a decent set of lights, being able to fit a pannier on the back and fitting mirrors, a flag and a better front chainset, *possibly* adding a trailer to it as well... Does anyone know if this can be done?

I realise it's a budget recumbent, but if the above are doable, it's definitely worth it.

Thanks in advance
Sean


----------



## tongskie01 (17 Oct 2010)

SeanLawrence said:


> I've got a chance of one second hand and just wondered how feasible they are to convert to a touring trike? By this I mean fitting a decent set of lights, being able to fit a pannier on the back and fitting mirrors, a flag and a better front chainset, *possibly* adding a trailer to it as well... Does anyone know if this can be done?
> 
> I realise it's a budget recumbent, but if the above are doable, it's definitely worth it.
> 
> ...




not sure if its the same spec as kmx st i got it from ebay. wheels upgraded to racing tires 20 inches wheels in front and 26 wheel rear. should be okay to have carrier/pannier at the back and swing mirror at the bar end. front lights not so sure could do with attaching front light on helmet.


----------



## Bigsharn (17 Oct 2010)

Looks close enough, cheers


----------



## tongskie01 (17 Oct 2010)

SeanLawrence said:


> Looks close enough, cheers



i know just got that from ebay. here is another one....rack is attached to the seat frame where the rear mudguard is attached by a metal plate.....


i hope this helps.


----------



## eldridgepaul (9 Nov 2010)

SeanLawrence said:


> I've got a chance of one second hand and just wondered how feasible they are to convert to a touring trike? By this I mean fitting a decent set of lights, being able to fit a pannier on the back and fitting mirrors, a flag and a better front chainset, *possibly* adding a trailer to it as well... Does anyone know if this can be done?
> 
> I realise it's a budget recumbent, but if the above are doable, it's definitely worth it.
> 
> ...




KMX make a front light bracket, rear pannier and a flag with bracket but these are for the newer range. KMX will be able to tell you if they will fit or not. I fitted a mirror to the top of the handlebars on my KMX. The only problem you might find with using the KMX for touring is the weight. My first recumbent was a KMX Cobra but i gave it to my nepfew after about six months and brought a second hand Windcheetah because i found the KMX to wide and to heavy. I had to tip it on to it's side to get through gates etc and the weight was killer. You can fit a new chainset as all the parts are normal bike parts. I removed the stock Sram X5 parts and fitted Sram X9 parts to mine.


----------



## byegad (9 Nov 2010)

Weight is the down side but to be honest if you were worried about weight you wouldn't ride a recumbent trike. As you said it's a budget trike but certainly capable of touring, where you will carry extra weight anyway!


----------



## eldridgepaul (9 Nov 2010)

Weight is not a problem with my new recumbent trike. The new Windcheetah Sportcompact (the first production one made). I'm in love!!!


byegad said:


> Weight is the down side but to be honest if you were worried about weight you wouldn't ride a recumbent trike. As you said it's a budget trike but certainly capable of touring, where you will carry extra weight anyway!


----------



## byegad (9 Nov 2010)

eldridgepaul said:


> Weight is not a problem with my new recumbent trike. The new Windcheetah Sportcompact (the first production one made). I'm in love!!!



And it's still the best part of 30lbs. So a DF 'racing bike' is a lot less weight. Like I said if you are worrying _that _much about weight you don't ride a trike.


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Nov 2010)

I have just done a search og Google pictures and Flikr and this is the only photo I can find witrh one with panniers.

http://fr.zilok.com/location/41065-trike-kmx-x-class.html?l=12662

So it can be done but not ideal I would have thought-

Steve


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Nov 2010)

byegad said:


> Weight is the down side but to be honest if you were worried about weight you wouldn't ride a recumbent trike.



Touring on a Catrike Expedition is by far the best way for me!


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Nov 2010)

LeeW was a contributor to the old Cycling Plus forum and did lots of work converting his KMX

His Bloghas some interesting comments and ideas


----------

